# Show Us Your "Heart Dog"



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Someone posted a while ago asking who is your heart dog. At the time, I 
didn't think I had one. But.... this little girl has totally stolen my heart :love7:
Maybe we just needed more time. I'm not sure. I have had her for a year and
for some reason we have just started to connect in that special way. She is sassy and independent,
doesn't do anything I tell her until she is good and ready. She has the softest
coat on the planet and she would be happy to be in my arms at all times. 
She thinks she is the Queen of the House  
Sometimes I have to remind her that that's my place. She is definitely the Little Princess. 
My little Heart Dog: Tabitha!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Awe! That is great! I know you really thought Kip might've been it, but its good to know you are finding that special bond w/ Tabitha, too. 

Mine is Oakley...










'I don't know why, but there's just something about her that tugs at my heart. I adore her and she adores me. It cracks me up how no matter where I go in the house, she figures out how to follow me despite baby gates or doors or flights of stairs...She WILL be where her momma is!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

This feels kinda wrong for me to pick, but if I had to I'd say Bailey. I know we've not had her a long time but there is something special about our growing bond. We adore one another. She even "spoons" with me in bed. LOL, she has to be touching me while we are sleeping. 









Plus we have been through a lot together since she's been home.
She makes my heart sing.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

My heart dog. :love7: She stole my heart from the very moment I laid eyes on her. She is the most loving, eager to please pup I've ever known. She loves me so dearly that it's so easy to return. I love all of my pups, but Lexie holds the key to my heart.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Therese I always thought you favoured Jerry! I think it's lovely that after everything Tabitha is your heart dog.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

mine is bianca, she loves me so much, i just know the way she looks at me


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Mine is Fifi (couldnt be bothered with Photobucket! lol)


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

MarieUkxx said:


> Therese I always thought you favoured Jerry! I think it's lovely that after everything Tabitha is your heart dog.


that's so funny 
I love Jerry. He's my well-rounded boy. He's gorgeous and easy to get along
with. But, Tabitha just has something else...


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Mine was my 1st chihuahua Munchkin....I still think about him and 
miss him everyday:

The 1st day I got him ...he was a birthday present from my hubby:


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Jerry'sMom said:


> that's so funny
> I love Jerry. He's my well-rounded boy. He's gorgeous and easy to get along
> with. But, Tabitha just has something else...


That's how I feel about Lucy and Bailey. Lucy's the one that's been with us the longest and has such history with us. She's given us so much over the years. We LOVE her!
Having said that, there's just something about the total devotion that Bailey gives me. We adore one another. Where Lucy has her favorite spots for napping, Bailey will always seek out my lap. Lucy prefers her bed, Bailey perfers to be by momma. She's my constant companiom. I call her my little shadow If I even strech and she THINKS I'm getting up she'll hop right up..like where we going momma?! She's a dollbaby!


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Prada is my heart dog. I have not felt this way about a dog since my late Pit Bull, Princess. Whom I lost in 2007, due to BSL. In a way, she is still very much my heart dog, as she will never be replaced. She was the second best thing to ever happen to me next to my daughter. Sometimes I think she sent me Prada on purpose to help me out during the next 15+ years.

Please forgive the amount of pictures. ^^;,








Princess as a puppy, at a year and a half, and on her very last day on Earth with us. She ALWAYS had a smile on her face. Even facing her maker.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh my your pit is gorgeous!


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks darling, I would have to whole heartedly agree lol


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Guess said:


> Prada is my heart dog. I have not felt this way about a dog since my late Pit Bull, Princess. Whom I lost in 2007, due to BSL. In a way, she is still very much my heart dog, as she will never be replaced. She was the second best thing to ever happen to me next to my daughter. Sometimes I think she sent me Prada on purpose to help me out during the next 15+ years.
> 
> Beautiful pictures! I know what you mean when you say you feel Princess sent you Prada. Bailey looks so very much in coloring like our girl Tanner that passed. They are looking out for us.:angel7:


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Radar is my heart dog.He is stunburn at times but i still love him.I have loved him since i first saw him.


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Radar is a stunner! It's so rare to see solid whites. They are so exotic looking.

My mom LOVES the name Radar, and always wants to name her Dobes that xD


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

PEPPI is my heart dog, she is our first chihuahua, I can't explain it, I just feel whole when she is in my arms, she calms me down  She is the Queen of my heart and not only mine, many people feel the same with her. We understand each other without words, I am so attached to her!!! 










LOURDES is my hubby's heart dog, they have very special connection, although I am the main person who looks after the chis, Lourdes is totally different with me than she is with my hubby. I love her very much, but she just didn't choose me.

And ROXY is still a pup, she is very very cute and loving, I am very attached to her as well, I feel that she could steel my heart as well if it wasn't already stolen


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

My heart dog, always and forever will be my Dakota. My best friend, protector, shoulder to cry on, the one who always puts a smile on my face, loves me no matter what, cuddle buddy, walking partner, and foot warmer...my baby buddy boy! I knew the first time I saw him...and I will never be the same since knowing him...

Dakota...





































I cannot imagine life without my budgie boy (his nickname) and my life was not complete until he came into it.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh Dakotas gorgeous! I asumed he was a she! lol


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Dakota is a stunner for sure!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Guess said:


> Radar is a stunner! It's so rare to see solid whites. They are so exotic looking.
> 
> My mom LOVES the name Radar, and always wants to name her Dobes that xD


Hey my brother named him Radar lol.Ummm...He is not solid white in alot of pics he looks solid white but he has spots on his back.

Such pretty dogs.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

huskyluv said:


> My heart dog, always and forever will be my Dakota. My best friend, protector, shoulder to cry on, the one who always puts a smile on my face, loves me no matter what, cuddle buddy, walking partner, and foot warmer...my baby buddy boy! I knew the first time I saw him...and I will never be the same since knowing him...
> 
> Dakota...
> 
> ...


Love Dakota he is so stunning.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I was in tears by the end of my post. I'm so pathetic sometimes but he just means that much to me.

Everyone's dogs look wonderful!


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Rico is the dog I have waited for my entire life...he is my heart dog, now and forever!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> .... I knew the first time I saw him...and I will never be the same since knowing him...


Beautiful sentiment. I can relate.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> Thanks everyone, I was in tears by the end of my post. I'm so pathetic sometimes but he just means that much to me.
> 
> Everyone's dogs look wonderful!


awe you made a beautiful post. I can understand the tears.
I couldn't post my heart felt feelings for 
Munchkin because I get misty eyed thinking 
about him much less typing out anything I am 
feeling about him. Munchkin was the light of
my life and the warmth and love in my heart as Dakota is to you.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Awe! That is great! I know you really thought Kip might've been it, but its good to know you are finding that special bond w/ Tabitha, too.
> 
> Mine is Oakley...
> 
> ...


Then can I have Bryco? I love him!  My "heart" puppy is Maya. She is my littlest chi. Bruiser just doesn't have a friendly personality. He likes me but just wants to sleep and is so nervous all the time. Maya is peppy and fun and snuggly and goes everywhere with me. So it's a no brainer. But I will take Bryco if you want. LOL 
Tricia


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

I love all my chis in different ways but I fallen hard and would miss Ricky if he isn't with me anything more so he is my "heart dog" he was my birthday gift to myself a little over 2 yrs ago BUT as soon as I picked him up my daughter claimed him from the start and still does, LOL.. my daughter Angie and Ricky when he was younger


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I can't decide which girl is my heart baby. I love them both so much in different ways.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Loyal, Beautiful, Funny, Happy, Attached to me.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Awww, what a great thread you guys =) 

huskyluv, I loved your post so much. He's is STUNNING I really really like that picture of you with him. 

If I had to choose at this point I would say Billa for me. Just something more loving about her.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

LittleHead said:


> Loyal, Beautiful, Funny, Happy, Attached to me.


She is very special. You seem to have a wonderful relationship!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Mine has to be Brody. I grew up with dogs. We've had dogs our whole married life (24 years) but Brody is my heart. He is just irresistible. We have a bond like I've never had with another dog. He's my boy!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Aww..that's awesome Tracy. Brody looks so cute with his little collar on!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

sugar my mini foxie who passed just before xmas was mine , i still get a tear in my eye when i think about her  , keona reminds me of her all the time .


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Gosh, this is hard. I love each one so much, but I guess I would have to say Reggie. He was such a sad, scared, hurt little dog when he first showed up. First his hurt leg then going through the mess of his neuter we bonded so closely. And finally watching him grow so more confident and outgoing has been so wonderful. 

When he first showed up.
















And now.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Omg look at that poor little Reggie!  He is just beautiful now isn't he


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

I didn't add pics of my girl earlier  My BillaBilla Pollywog.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

svdreamer said:


> Gosh, this is hard. I love each one so much, but I guess I would have to say Reggie. He was such a sad, scared, hurt little dog when he first showed up. First his hurt leg then going through the mess of his neuter we bonded so closely. And finally watching him grow so more confident and outgoing has been so wonderful.
> 
> I totally get it dreamer. Lucy is so special to me too for the same reason (among many). Bailey's just been easier to get close to much faster than Luce was. She hasn't suffered the abuse and neglect that Lucy has in her life. It really is so wonderful to watch them blossom and learn to love life.
> 
> Cute pics Heather!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

YoQuiero said:


> Omg look at that poor little Reggie!  He is just beautiful now isn't he


Thank you, he sure is beautiful. Of course, I am biased. lol


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

love this thread beautiful stories and pics


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Sugarbaby...Love the pics!

So sorry to hear that sugar has passed over the bridge. They are always with us though.


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

I love this thread! The pics are all fantastic and i love reading the stories about all your heart dogs. I can't wait til i finally get a chi and they can become my heart dog


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

xSamanthax said:


> ...I can't wait til i finally get a chi and they can become my heart dog


I hope it will be soon


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Carlos will always be my heart dog.
Although he's 18 years old in the first pic, he was standing just like that
17 years before, the first time I saw him, inside a fenced cage and 
surrounded by howling yapping homeless dogs. 
He didn't make a sound.

He touched my life as much as any human.
Not a day goes by he isn't on my mind. 
XX


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Jerry'sMom said:


> I hope it will be soon


Thank you


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

You know, I've been sitting here debating whether or not I should post because I feel all my Chi's were meant to be with me for a reason & each & every one of them holds a special place in my heart. But Maxie is making it impossible for me to ignore the fact he has a very special place in my heart by standing on my chest RIGHT in my face at this very moment showering me with kisses. hehe 

So I'll go ahead & say Maxie is my #1 heart dog because just that - he has the sweetest ways of showing his effection. His bouncy loving effection that only comes when you realize he's staring at you & you say "what Maxie?!" - he'll proceed to jump right in your face at the speed of light & go all mental with loves & kisses. He's right there by the door when I'm getting ready to leave to see if by chance he could also go for a ride with me, which usually he does.  I think he was the only pup that I absolutely fell head over heals for the moment I laid on on them. I knew the second I saw his little face he had to be mine...I was in love with (what they looked exactly like) the little heart shape on his forehead. Of course it grew with him & isn't so heart looking anymore...but he's still just as sweet as ever!

Like I said, every pup of mine makes my heart melt in their own ways & I could go on & on about each one of them but that would make for a long post so I won't. LOL

Here is my "boyfriend"! :love5:


----------



## Catkramer (Feb 16, 2009)

Lucy Lu is my heart dog. I had a cocker spaniel/poodle mix that I got when I was 13 and a few years ago I had to put him down. I never thought I could possibly love another dog like I loved him. But then I got Lucy Lu and she is everything to me. Since then I got Ricky, and I love him dearly. But Lucy is as attached to me as I am her.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I love, love my little Zoey, but my little sweet Roxy was and will always be my heart dog, she was my constant companion, my shadow and she knew my every feeling and I swear she could read my mind and knew when I needed extra cuddles. When I grabbed my purse she was always ready to go. I miss her sooooo much every day


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwww, Kay, she's so pretty!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Lola stole my heart the minute i laid eyes on her. I love all 3 of my babies but her and i have a unique connection <3


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

This was my first chi Sugar. She was only with me for three weeks before dying from a heart defect. My husband even cried when she died, it's the only time I've ever seen him cry. We burried her under a white gardenia. She still has a special place in my heart and I've yet to feel this way about another chi.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Benny is my heart dog. He just melts my heart every day........


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

I lost my heart dog, Lacy, last July, but I'm sure she sent lovely little Lavender to me and Cosmo to help our hearts heal. Lavender and Cosmo certainly own my heart and I couldn't love them more. They are so special. Cosmo is a certified therapy dog and Lavender is a certified sweetheart!

Jeanette


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

*Forgot the pictures!*



LadyJ said:


> I lost my heart dog, Lacy, last July, but I'm sure she sent lovely little Lavender to me and Cosmo to help our hearts heal. Lavender and Cosmo certainly own my heart and I couldn't love them more. They are so special. Cosmo is a certified therapy dog and Lavender is a certified sweetheart!
> 
> Jeanette












Lacy, my precious girl that I lost last July. I'll always miss her.










Cosmo and Lavender, who own my heart completely.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Miss Pixie.
First day I brought her home 










And aged 1










I just adore this little doggy. ( i feel a bit bad saying that)

xx


----------

